

Could you help on launching a new Social Network based on Feelings? - bamine

We need your help to launch Feelic. It&#x27;s a new Social Network that lets you capture your feelings, track them privately or share them with friends.<p>Would you be interested to discover this Social Network and be among its first users? Could you talk about it to your friends?<p>It&#x27;s available on iPhone, it&#x27;s free and easy to use. You can get the app here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id918502847?mt=8<p>Your feedback is highly appreciated!!
======
shosanna
Hello,

I can speak to you as someone who is doing something similar - an app about
people's feelings, emotions and thoughts
([http://journeyapp.net/](http://journeyapp.net/)). I really like the idea :)
I also like the design of the app and for example the feel meter is great. I
a, not sure about the sharing feelings with friends feature - me personally, I
would use it more like a diary just to myself. Anyway, I wish you best luck.

